# Camber plates w/mkv air lift XL?



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

What camber plates will work with air lift xl front bags for a mkv?

Dont tell me to search...if you have a link please post it up. thanks! :thumbup:


I want to tuck 18x9.25 in the front without getting into some body work soo camber plates might be my best bet...


ic:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Got to be more than this.......

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148509


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

H2sport has a set that will probably work, cheap too, not 400$ like ground control camber plates. They are designed as a full top mount replacement, so you'd have to ditch the airlift mount plate. I guess their site is down for updates.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Or we have these:
http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=385
Ground control


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Thanks for the links!


There were more from Ksport and KW made some as well a company called D2, but I cant find either of the three forsale anymore. There isnt a huge market for them, so 3 easy to find choices is kinda huge :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya but I hear you need a lot of work to make camber plates fit XLs 


Anyone feel free to post your set-ups....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Ya but I hear you need a lot of work to make camber plates fit XLs
> 
> 
> Anyone feel free to post your set-ups....


Is the diameter of the strut piston larger than say a FK?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Not too sure...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Not too sure...


Im curious as to the work needed? Id probably get camber plates too. I cant imagine it being to hard, as people run BOC's. If the camber plate is loose and not tight when the top nut is tightened, just get the proper amount of washers for spacers mounted above the camber plate between the top nut. The Xls plate is flat as are the camber plates, so the only issue I could see is if the bore is larger most of the camber plates wont work. That said most of the camber plates have a sleeve inside the bore of the actual strut plate, like you can see in the H2sport plates


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

You don't need camber plates. Shave the backpad of the wheel a bit and roll/pull the fronts and you will be golden. I have some 18x9's in the front now and have a good 1" between wheel lip and fender when bagged out. Just me 2 cents so you don't start burning through tires lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

markfif said:


> You don't need camber plates. Shave the backpad of the wheel a bit and roll/pull the fronts and you will be golden. I have some 18x9's in the front now and have a good 1" between wheel lip and fender when bagged out. Just me 2 cents so you don't start burning through tires lol


This is a last minute option, but I dont want to speek for Andy but.... I think he isnt going to want to go shaving things. He just wants to tuck the fronts, camber plates is the right way to do it.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't mean to come up in here and rain on the parade, but unfortunately, none of the camber plates will work without serious modification. Airlifts or any strut that utilizes it's own proprietary mount and not the oem strut mount / bearing assembly, will not work with the above camber plates. The airlift top mount does not use a standard bearing. I think only BOC and BY's will work for camber plates.

Only way I see to get camber out of Airlift struts is one of two ways. (1) you slot the holes on your shock towers, allowing for adjustment. (2) you drill new holes in the top mount plate, that allow for offset mounting and thusly a fixed camber adjustment

Also, from what I understand, you can use the Audi TT control arms for more camber, but clearance wise this doesn't help much as this pushes the bottom of the wheel out, not the top of the wheel in like with a camber plate.

Correct me if I am wrong, but I have yet to see camber plates on an Airlift Slam front strut.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I know they will work on BOC's. I was under the impression that the Airlift just had a flat plate mount, no bearing anything, so in turn you could use a flat plate style mount. I'll have to mess around with my XL's when they come.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

It does use a flat plate that attaches to the car, that is the problem. All current camber plate options call for the replacement of the OEM bearing / mount. This is obviously not possible with the Airlift strut.. All the strut to top mount mounting hardware is specific to the air lift unit. You cannot simply remove it and use a camber plate in it's place. Once you have a strut in hand, you will see exactly what I am talking about. It comes down to a number of factors, clearance between top plate and bag, strut shaft length and diameter, among other things. We have had a number of air ride experts and suppliers trying to help us figure this out. No one has had a solid solution

I think the only reasonable solution, without creating some J-rigged setup, is to modify, or have made, a modified set of airlift top plates. I have been debating ordering an extra set from Airlift, and having the stud holes relocated. I think that is the safest bet.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> It does use a flat plate that attaches to the car, that is the problem. All current camber plate options call for the replacement of the OEM bearing / mount. This is obviously not possible with the Airlift strut.. All the strut to top mount mounting hardware is specific to the air lift unit. You cannot simply remove it and use a camber plate in it's place. Once you have a strut in hand, you will see exactly what I am talking about. It comes down to a number of factors, clearance between top plate and bag, strut shaft length and diameter, among other things. We have had a number of air ride experts and suppliers trying to help us figure this out. No one has had a solid solution
> 
> I think the only reasonable solution, without creating some J-rigged setup, is to modify, or have made, a modified set of airlift top plates. I have been debating ordering an extra set from Airlift, and having the stud holes relocated. I think that is the safest bet.


That sounds like an idea. Ya Ill see when I have them in hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These are Air Lift non-VW prototype struts, but still pretty neat:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> These are Air Lift non-VW prototype struts, but still pretty neat:


Will, do you know if airlift is going to make an integrated camber plate strut for the mk5 platform?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

To my knowledge it's not something that they're working on, but clearly it _could_ be done assuming you have enough room in the towers.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The bottom plate looks just like H2sports :sly:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The bottom plate looks just like H2sports :sly:


How do you see that? The h2 plate has 3 attachment bolts to mount it to the top plate, the airlift has four. Yes, they are both black lower plates, I think that's where the similarities may end.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> How do you see that? The h2 plate has 3 attachment bolts to mount it to the top plate, the airlift has four. Yes, they are both black lower plates, I think that's where the similarities may end.


Yes the adjustment setup is different, those 4 bolts tend to slip. I had the H2sports, just sold them with the ST's. That bottom piece is sleeved for the strut just like the H2sport, and Im guessing its flat bottomed just like the H2sport. Ground controls bottom looks just like the oem strut bearing. Has anyone ever looked into H2sports fitting, or just the better known options?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

All Im saying is I can see why the ground control wont work because of its oem style shape, but at least my h2sports were flat. Anyone know how thick the Airlift plate is?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I don't mean to come up in here and rain on the parade, but unfortunately, none of the camber plates will work without serious modification. Airlifts or any strut that utilizes it's own proprietary mount and not the oem strut mount / bearing assembly, will not work with the above camber plates. The airlift top mount does not use a standard bearing. I think only BOC and BY's will work for camber plates.
> 
> Only way I see to get camber out of Airlift struts is one of two ways. (1) you slot the holes on your shock towers, allowing for adjustment. (2) you drill new holes in the top mount plate, that allow for offset mounting and thusly a fixed camber adjustment
> 
> ...


Shock towers is always an idea.



PS now this thread is getting good. :snowcool:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Shock towers is always an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> PS now this thread is getting good. :snowcool:


Ill have to look when I get my Xls... I have a feeling the h2sports will work, if they need a little modification so be it. Obviously the stock strut bearing wont work on the Xl, but the h2sport is a full flat replacement just like the Xl camber plate Will posted. If the bag is sealed and slides off the strut when the bottom bolts are out, then the H2sport should for sure work :beer: Just saying... I may be wrong eace:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

if you have a flat top plate -- and can get flat plate-on-plate contact with the camber plate -- any strut will work. Bagyards will definitely work.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BklynMKV said:


> if you have a flat top plate -- and can get flat plate-on-plate contact with the camber plate -- any strut will work. Bagyards will definitely work.


This is kinda my logic. It's just a flat play on top of the bag. Any flat plate Camber kit should work given the bore and thickness permitting that is...


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

BY with K sport. (note the room between the camber plate and the top of the bag. 









Airlift (note the thin stack height, and lack of clearance to the bag)

Since air lift thinned out the stack height of their proprietary bearing / top mount assembly, there is not enough room to allow for the angle of a camber plate. This does not even take into account the length of the exposed strut shaft, the diameter of said shaft, and how it will attach to the lower plate of a camber setup.

I am all for a solution, since I want camber adjustability on my airlift struts. I am not saying it CAN'T be done, everything is possible with time and money. It just doesn't seem possible on airlift without some serious modifications to both the strut top mount and the camber plate assembly.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

based on that second pic you posted the H2sport should in theory work... The ksport has that sleeve for the spring


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You would gain a few mm height but I doubt enough to not work. Could be wrong tho, just looks as if itll fit, I may have to pick up a set when I get my Xls


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Andy, I'm considering trying out the H2Sport plates on my bombers. Pretty sure they will work since the H2 plates utilize the stock struck bearing rather than replacing it and only replaces the stock strut mount which the bombers utilize so in theory they should work no problem. Not sure on the airlifts though


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd also like to find a solution for the airlifts.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

First company to make a setup with intergrated camber plate gets my money.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

JAK-RBT said:


> Andy, I'm considering trying out the H2Sport plates on my bombers.


This should work fine, just double check bag clearance to the strut tower. 




ShadowWabbit said:


> First company to make a setup with intergrated camber plate gets my money.


Then go give AirREX your money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've actually talked to the AirLift Engineering team about producing a limited run of AirLift Mk5/6 Slam Series struts that would be similar to their new line of Subaru Struts -- threaded bodies, camber plates and dampening adjustments. However, from the research we've done, we'd have to have committed buyers. Also, the price would be more on par with that of their GD/GDF kits and not the normal Slam XL price of $775.

Here's a picture of their new GD/GDF struts:











For those interested in running camber plates on your BagYard struts, I urge you to take it slowly and make sure that the camber plates sit flush against the top bag plate. The BagYard struts _are not_ designed to be use with any sort of camber adjustments/plates. They're specifically designed for use with the OEM bushing setup (sans bearing on the Mk5/6 chassis). If the camber plate does not seat properly against the top of the strut, there's a 99% chance that you will blow the upper o-rings. The struts rely on the OE bushing setup to provide resistance against the strut rod and ultimately keep it from pushing through the top bag plate. Believe it or not, there is a method to the madness...


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Want those Airlifts so bad. If and when you have more info, please let me know.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> For those interested in running camber plates on your BagYard struts, I urge you to take it slowly and make sure that the camber plates sit flush against the top bag plate. The BagYard struts _are not_ designed to be use with any sort of camber adjustments/plates. They're specifically designed for use with the OEM bushing setup (sans bearing on the Mk5/6 chassis). If the camber plate does not seat properly against the top of the strut, there's a 99% chance that you will blow the upper o-rings. The struts rely on the OE bushing setup to provide resistance against the strut rod and ultimately keep it from pushing through the top bag plate. Believe it or not, there is a method to the madness...


Andrew, tell me what you think of this: https://docs.google.com/open?id=1fgXm-5VfeUAH6XrW8VvV0piNyUq-Lca8ju4FoRX0o9DgFi1zwIeDORPoR1Kg

I think the H2sport plates have a very good chance of fitting with no issue on the bombers. I am ordering a set right now to find out for sure. Obviously if they don't fit like a glove I will not run them.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

actually now that I look at it agin, it may not. Their plate grips on the inner portion of the strut bearing and not the outer...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jake, I've been told the K-Sport units will work. However, I'm hesitant to put my 'stamp of approval' on them as from what BagYard has said, they will void any warranty which remains. Personally, I weigh out the risk of making such a purchase. Granted, you could always fab them to work, but I'm not really keen on the idea...


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jake, I've been told the K-Sport units will work. However, I'm hesitant to put my 'stamp of approval' on them as from what BagYard has said, they will void any warranty which remains. Personally, I weigh out the risk of making such a purchase. Granted, you could always fab them to work, but I'm not really keen on the idea...


I originally wanted to use the k-sport units but can't seem to find them anywhere. Completely understand your view on the whole idea, but it won't hurt to at least test fit the H2sport plates. Worst comes to worst I will return them :/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, it never hurts to give it a crack. However, make sure that piece sits 'hella flush'


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, it never hurts to give it a crack. However, make sure that piece sits 'hella flush'


will report back here on my findings :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Please do, I am very interested! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Please do, I am very interested! :thumbup::beer:


Change of plans, sourced a set of the old h2sport plates that have a different design from the new ones they are coming out with. The old ones grip the outer portion of the strut bearing. 









Underneath the strut tower. Lots of room for moving that stock mount around.









H2Sport mount and stock mount side by side.









Underside of H2Sport plate.









Same underside shot with the stock bearing in place.

Might order both and get rid of the one that doesn't work.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> This should work fine, just double check bag clearance to the strut tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT of your money :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We've actually talked to the AirLift Engineering team about producing a limited run of AirLift Mk5/6 Slam Series struts that would be similar to their new line of Subaru Struts -- threaded bodies, camber plates and dampening adjustments. However, from the research we've done, we'd have to have committed buyers. Also, the price would be more on par with that of their GD/GDF kits and not the normal Slam XL price of $775.
> 
> Here's a picture of their new GD/GDF struts:
> 
> ...


 I want this to happen.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I want this to happen.


Same here.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I wouldn't want it if it wouldn't lay out though.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I think with threaded bodies there will be plenty of "laying out" to be had


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

When we spoke to the engineers at AirLift, they told us there would be no guarantee of 'laying out' due to the additional height with the camber plate stacked on top. Granted, with fully threaded bodies it's almost we don't see why not. 

Ultimately, I would think we'd have a pretty solid interest in them due to all the additional 'options'. But, people like Max want to them to 'lay out' or they won't buy them :laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> When we spoke to the engineers at AirLift, they told us there would be no guarantee of 'laying out' due to the additional height with the camber plate stacked on top. Granted, with fully threaded bodies it's almost we don't see why not.
> 
> Ultimately, I would think we'd have a pretty solid interest in them due to all the additional 'options'. But, people like Max want to them to 'lay out' or they won't buy them :laugh:


 :laugh: If they're threaded I shouldn't have an issue as I'm not concerned with the amount of lift at all, I say you should make a dedicated thread to gauge interest on a possible group buy. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestion and input kind sir, I will do that right now!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for your suggestion and input kind sir, I will do that right now!


 eace:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Sold the rs's but I still want to see this get made!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Andy P said:


> Sold the rs's but I still want to see this get made!


 check out the link in my sig Andy, and post there. I want this to happen too.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*H2Sport plates on Bagyard bombers*

H2Sport old style camber plates seem to be a good fit on the bombers. Sits flush and snug Andrew :thumbup: Gonna give these a go 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

Clears aired out: 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

And clears aired up: 

 
H2sport Plates on Bayard Bombers by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Whos all getting the new air lift fronts? Wish these would have been ready this time last year..


----------

